# Prednisolone 5 mg tablets



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi
My husband has COPD and we are over hear until the middle of February.
I have just noticed that he has used his last lot of Prednisolone tablets which he was prescribed in the UK as part of a rescue pack if his breathing worsens.

I wondered if anyone new if I can buy these tablets in the Chemists over in Spain without a prescription, I just like to know that I have them for emergencies, should the need arise again.

Many thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tasty12 said:


> Hi
> My husband has COPD and we are over hear until the middle of February.
> I have just noticed that he has used his last lot of Prednisolone tablets which he was prescribed in the UK as part of a rescue pack if his breathing worsens.
> 
> ...


It would seem that this medication is prescription only in Spain.

https://www.vademecum.es/principios-activos-prednisona-h02ab07

It might be worth taking the pack into a farmacia and explaining that you are visiting and have run out, if they refuse to dispense them without a prescription you would then have time to get a prescription before they are likely to be needed. If your husband has his EHIC card with him, you should be able to go to your nearest Spanish public health centre with that and his passport and get him registered as a temporary patient, see a doctor and get the prescription.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello
Thank you so much for your reply and information
I will try when we are near a chemist and see what they say.
Once again thank you so much


----------



## steveng (Jul 4, 2016)

You can buy them at the chemists without a prescription - I bought a pack of 30mg last week. Came to about 7 euros something.


----------

